# Installing Bucket Seats (Side mounted)



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi folks, just making another little how-to guide for another thing i struggled to find info on before installing my buckets.

First up you'll need to remove your old seat, this is easy enough, 4 hex head bolts followed by two connections and you'll be left with this... (Not my pic, taken from google!)



It's upto you whether you remove the carpet, or leave it in - I guess it depends what your plans for the car are. Now to make a subframe you'll need to have 4 brackets fabricated - i used 3mm mild steel as this conforms with MSA guidelines and was cheap. Aluminium can be used but i believe this would need to be 6mm thick to hit the required standards.

These will need to span from each rear bolt hole, to the front of the raised floor, bend 45 degrees and then fix through the the front mount hole, this is one of mine along side the mounting points so you can see the idea...



You'll also need to have a third hole drilled, as can be seen in the above photo, to allow a nut and bolt to fix through your chosen side-mounts into the subframe. (Spacing of this will be determined by your side mount of choice). You may also find you need to slightly widen the rear hole of your new side mounts, to allow the existing seat fixing bolt to fit through it and the new subframe, into the existing mount point - The bolt is an M10 so i used an 11mm hole.

Once you've bolted all this together you should end up with something like this, both sides...



Nice and strong and read to accept your new side-mounted buckets! You may be able to fix sliders onto the subframe in lieu of sidemounts, however i didn't as a) they're not needed by me and b) they will raise the seat height another inch or so, which would be bad news for me personally as i'm quite tall!

Lastly fit your buckets and enjoy! For a guide on harness mounting please check out this link also:

- *Installing 6-point Harnesses:* Installing a 6-point Harness to your TT - courtesy of NickG


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

If you don't need all the roof height or need to get closer then OMP make nice subframe made for the TT floorpan....










VT


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

View of the OMP subframe without the seat installed:



This is with fixed side mounts if you need more legroom and have to place the seat back as far as the rear seat elevation wall


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Blimey, you must be properly tall!!! 

I'm just about able to squeeze an Oddessey battery in behind the seat (about 100mm), is your seat right the way back then?


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

Yup, all the way back, not much space for anything there


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Looks like we covered all inside leg length options between us there chaps :lol:

VT


----------



## maff (Oct 13, 2015)

Now i like that

Can you make another set up pls and how much i need a set asap as ill be getting my old bucket seats back


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

maff said:


> Now i like that
> 
> Can you make another set up pls and how much i need a set asap as ill be getting my old bucket seats back


What are you after dude, the brackets like this?



NickG said:


>


----------



## maff (Oct 13, 2015)

NickG said:


> maff said:
> 
> 
> > Now i like that
> ...


Yes pls i guess any side mounts will fit but if you can get hold of any even better

Let me no the total cost pls


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

maff said:


> NickG said:
> 
> 
> > maff said:
> ...


See the side mount brackets in 1781's photo? These........










I have a brand new set, unused, still in the box you can buy off me. They would bolt straight on to either a set of Nicks rails or a subframe. PM me.

VT


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

I just wanted to add that the side mounts I have are supremely adjustable so if you are fussy about your seating position or need further back than standard, they are totally worth the outlay


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

1781cc said:


> I just wanted to add that the side mounts I have are supremely adjustable so if you are fussy about your seating position or need further back than standard, they are totally worth the outlay


I like the look of yours for weight... mine are 1.2kg each!


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

Nick, you still after these uber lightweight ones I made?


----------



## The Godbarber (Jul 12, 2015)

Von Twinzig said:


> If you don't need all the roof height or need to get closer then OMP make nice subframe made for the TT floorpan....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They do , I just bought a pair!!


----------



## mattHoneywill (Nov 17, 2016)

NickG said:


>


What size bar have you used here? Looks like 50mm wide, maybe 3mm width but unsure on length.

Want to order some bar to do this but not entirely sure how much is required...


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Off the top of my head it was about 600mm! May have been 4mm thick as well


----------



## mattHoneywill (Nov 17, 2016)

Thanks! Will have to order a bit more than planned just to be on the safe side.


----------

